# Friends & Jealousy....



## Jandry (Dec 28, 2009)

So I had been friends with a group of 5 girls for about 5 years (which we worked together and it was us against everyone else). We are all in our mid 20's and it felt like I was back in high school. When one of them was around they would talk about them and so forth. I would just sit there and listen didn't agree but wouldn't say anything because I didn't want them to attack me. This year I decided I didn't want to be a part of it anymore. Not that I don't want to be friends with them anymore but caught in the middle of the gossip. I think people notice the change in me because other girls in our work environment started opening up to me how they once felt about me and how they feel about my friends. I choose to just befriend everyone and made it clear I did not want to gossip about anyone. One of my friends from my original inner circle chose to do the same as I did. Eventually the other 3 distanced themselves from me. In numerous occasions I emailed and text and they just wouldn't respond. It hurt so bad cause those to were my best friends the maids of honor in my wedding which just happen 7 months ago. This went on for 5 months now yesterday I get a text from one of them telling me basically lets pretend none of this every happen...... what do I do with that? I'm not sure how to feel about it. Both of these girls have done this to me before and I've let it go but now I'm like you can't be doing this all the time and expect things to be ok. I feel like I have learned to live without them and don't know if I am willing to try to make it work.......


----------

